# pictures of a poodle in fox clip



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody have a picture of a poodle in a fox clip. Found a website with drawing of it but still having trouble envisioning what this would look like on a dog. Considering this clip for our Biscuit, who is currently in a shaved down clip as he has been out to the farm a lot this summer. Thanks.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you mean this one?










I haven't actually seen a real dog in this clip... off to surf the net to see what I can find.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

That actually is exactly the drawing I saw. I also liked the look of the German, but wasn't sure which one would be easier for me to attempt amateur that I am . Thanks for looking for me!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not finding much... sorry. 

I think this is what the legs are supposed to look like... kind of:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

That toy poodle looks like my Gino when I had his legs like that. That is called the BEAR BEAR or Japanese poodle. I love the black german trim.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Partial2Poodles! 
You've got tons of poodles.... and tons of grooming talents... I'm sure you could fashion a "fox" for us... (hint, hint) :dance:

 If you want to, of course!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

*thanks!*

Well I had googled and came up with no actual dog pictures just drawings. I'd hoped someone had some pics. Couldn't tell if the legs were blended into the body or not. Thanks for the pictures, the black poodle looks awesome. Certainly I am not that good at this yet so I'm not sure how I'll do attempting this clip, plus we have a lot of growing out to do! Thanks again.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Could it be that that idea is coming from a Weir Fox Terrier :rolffleyes: They look exactly like the drawing (minus shaved muzzle and a topknot). 

Look up the photos of show coats in Fox Terriers : ))) - it is blended in their case and strait line in legs - not becoming "wider" at the bottom 

I am complete "ignoramus" when it comes to grooming LOL - I just thought there might be some connection between the name of a cut and a breed that has a similar cut like that :rolffleyes:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I can make a pomeranian look like a fox but the term "fox cut" on a poodle is so ridiculous. Also, if you look at that drawing, where the lines separate the body from the legs, it appears to be a sharp line, not a blended line. In that case, that sharp line would be scissored/carved in.....foxes have nicely blended legs but their tails are tight at the base then plume out.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's the only picture I've found that comes close.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Great find Desiree : ))) !!!!

I still see it very similar to this LOL  I think whoever "invented it" tried to make more sporty look on a spoo and "copied" terrier cut with more "poodley" variation : )))


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I think your right. It's very similar to the WFT cut. The name makes sense now.


----------

